# UFC 161 - Pat Barry vs Shawn Jordan



## Stickgrappler (Jun 19, 2013)

*




*

*4 more GIFs here (including a Pak Da in isolation)*
*http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/ufc-161-pat-barry-x-shawn-jordan.html*


*Here's a fun GIF of Pat Barry*

*



*

*Shawn Jordan's fun celebration GIF here*
*http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/06/ufc-161-pat-barry-x-shawn-jordan-2-fun.html*


----------

